# Backline drum kit costs?



## venuetech (Sep 9, 2015)

The area that I am in is simply put, remote I am trying to get an idea of what the rental cost of a large drum kit would be. A rider friendly maple kit, we got a quote from a local drummer but it seems outrageous for a one night gig so I am trying to figure some sort of baseline. If his quote is in fact within reason then I can likely convince the powers to at least budget for such a rental in the future. Ballpark numbers would work.


----------



## Footer (Sep 9, 2015)

I can get a rider friendly 5 piece kit for 250. 50 bucks more if I need brass. Shipping is a hundred or so from Vermont, about 100 miles. If I want a tech to stay with it I'll pay 300 more. That rental price includes fresh heads all around per rider spec. I own a Yamaha Custom Recording in both a jazz and rock setup so I don't go out to much unless we have a DW guy in or someone who really gets into tom depth. 

If the guy is going to give you a good kit with fresh heads that is clean and hits the spec I would not pay more then 300 or so. If he stays on to play drum tech pay him 400 and forget about it. The issue with drums is that everything can be so specific. The backline companies that do it right have more hardware than anything else. It is the little piece that the person has to have to get their setup right that always bites you. If you see yourself going out for a kit more then 10 times a year it is time to buy. Drums fortunately never go out of style IF you buy the right kit the first time.

With that, if you ever want to have a discussion on what kind of backline you should buy as a venue let me know... I'm full of ideas on that.


----------



## venuetech (Sep 10, 2015)

Footer said:


> a discussion on what kind of backline you should buy as a venue let me know... I'm full of ideas on that.



At this point i have a fender 65 twin reverb reissue that gets good comments from the visiting guitarists, and a Hartek vx3500 4x10 combo bass amp that gives good service. not so many comments but the artists seem to like it. A Yamaha CP300 keyboard works nicely but is a hit and miss on riders. (no amp with that)
getting a 5 piece drum kit would be nice but I am not experienced with the TLC of keeping such in performance condition and with so many parts i worry about things wandering off. so we are trying to come to terms with a local drummer who has a large inventory of quality equipment in hand. in the past the school has supported this. but that is student grade equipment. This is an island community 300 air miles from the nearest rental house.


----------



## Lextech (Sep 10, 2015)

I feel your pain, I have a terrible time getting backline, so I am slowing collecting it. A Yamaha kit of decent quality will cover most riders. If you run the spectrum on musically styles a 20" kick is usually safe for jazz and most rock assuming it is being miced. Hardware, snare and cymbals are always the fun part. Good quality stands will cost a bit but again if they are good quality name become less of a problem. Plan on having a wood and a metal snare, some people will want a certain type, and then you also have a spare. For cymbals a decent Zildjian set will get you thru. Upkeep is not that hard, changing heads is only hard once, then you realize it is pretty easy. Most groups requesting backline ask for the world. Once you explain your situation and location often they will be fine with a set up like this.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 27, 2015)

Some drummers will play any kit that you make available so long as it is of good quality. Other will whine if they don't get the exact sizes of drums and type of heads they want. Some are even worse when it comes to cymbals. Make a complete list of what you can rent, and let the artist's PM/TM/SM sort it out with the drummer (IOW let him be the one to say "here's what's available, do you want to play or don't you?". (I believe you'll find that Yamaha and DW are the most requested.)


----------

